# Just in case Tivo forgot...



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Really would like Android support for Stream....


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Margret's typical day at TiVo:

Swinging by the grocery store to pick a few things up today... Hmm, eggs - check, milk - check, bread - check... Damn, I forgot Android support for stream again!


----------



## moedaman (Aug 21, 2012)

Honestly, at this point, I really doubt that Tivo forgot about Android support. For whatever reason, they just aren't going to do it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Latest rumor says it got pushed to June. 

That's nearly two full years after the initial release.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Latest rumor says it got pushed to June.
> 
> That's nearly two full years after the initial release.


Let's just say that the code name is Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

LOL that did eventually get released. Just 9 years late.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> LOL that did eventually get released. Just 9 years late.


Didn't it still beat the latest DirecTiVo to market?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Not quite. I was wrong about the 9 years DNF was announced in 1997 and released in 2011. That's longer then TiVo has even been in business.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

eboydog said:


> Really would like Android support for Stream....


What he said, please!


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

*OK, really.... Now I have a Stream, I really would like to be able to watch Tivo on my Samsung tablet*!

Let me guess, rooted Android tablets will be shunned?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

eboydog said:


> *OK, really.... Now I have a Stream, I really would like to be able to watch Tivo on my Samsung tablet*!
> 
> Let me guess, rooted Android tablets will be shunned?


Jailbroken iOS devices are, but then there are ways to modify the app so that it can't tell your device is jailbroken. Someone will likely figure out something similar for rooted Android devices.


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> Latest rumor says it got pushed to June.


Was a specific year mentioned?


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

I could be a smart you know what and ask is they will also support BlackBerry Playbook!

Some would ask if BlackBerry is still in business!!

*COME ON TIVO, MAY WE PLEASE HAVE ANDROID STREAM?? * (this year!)


----------



## sd1236 (Mar 28, 2010)

should be able to stream without having to record.


----------

